# Chars Werden Nicht Geupdatet



## *Schorlar* (Gast) (27. August 2006)

Ich habe blasc ganz normal in den wow ordner installiert und dann wow gestartet das addon aktiviert und mich eingeloggt. Danach wieder ausgeloggt und wow beendet daraufhin wurden die daten an blac übertragen. Ich bin dann direkt auf die seite www.buffed.de und habe nach schorlar gesucht meinem mainchar. Er wurde gefunden jedoch so wie er am 14/7 war und das equip inventar und alles wurde nicht angezeigt nur name gilde rasse klasse und pvp rang sonst nichts!!!
An was liegt das???? Hoffe auf baldige Hilfe!

Mfg Schorlar


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2006)

Das Updaten der Charakterprofile dauert ca. 10 Minuten.

Ich hab eben nachgeschaut. Das Update war heute um 20:02. 
Überprüfe mal bitte deine BLASC Einstellungen unter dem Menüpunkt "Anzeigeoptionen" ob da das Häkchen bei "Ausrüstungen und Fertigkeiten" gesetzt wurde.


----------



## sk00zy (27. August 2006)

Bei mir ist das selbe Problem seit dem die Seite neu gemacht wurde.


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Hallo Sk00zy,

könntest du uns bitte mal deinen Charnamen, Realm so wie die Client-Version von BLASC nennen?

Außerdem solltest du überprüfen, ob der BLASCProfiler in WoW aktiviert ist, das dieser momentan noch als veraltet gilt.


----------



## Thurraz (27. August 2006)

bevor ich nen extra thread aufmach , pack ichs hier rein, da es eh zum thema : char wird nicht geupdatet passt..

in meinem falle nicht ganz geupdatet..

es betrifft den netten Arkanitgroßdrachling... (so wird er im blascrafter noch betitelt)
demzufolge seh ich beim arkanitdrachling keine personen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittlerweile heißt er jedoch Arkanitdrachling.. ich kann ihn bauen .. char wird normal geuploaded "ohne" probleme.. auch geupdatet
jedoch der arkanitdrachling , der 300er inge schmuck-teil drache.. NICHT...


Char : Meanae , Troll-Priesterin , lvl60
Realm : Der Rat von Dalaran
Blasc-Version : v0.13.0 Build 219


----------



## wastED (27. August 2006)

Habe seit dem Site-Update das gleiche Problem: char wird nicht aktualisiert mit der Meldung, er habe sich seit dem letzten logon nicht geändert.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2006)

wastED schrieb:


> Habe seit dem Site-Update das gleiche Problem: char wird nicht aktualisiert mit der Meldung, er habe sich seit dem letzten logon nicht geändert.



Ich hatte das kurzzeitig auch, aber nur weil der falsche Accountname in den Anzeigeoptionen ausgewählt war.


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

@Thurraz: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe die entsprechenden Tabellen aktualisiert, so das dein Arkanitdrachling nach dem nächsten Update in den Rezepten und auch im BLASCrafter auftauchen sollte.

@wastED: Diese Fehlermeldung deutet daraufhin, dass der BLASCProfiler nicht läuft. Kannst du das noch mal in den AddOn-Einstellungen in WoW überprüfen?


----------



## wastED (27. August 2006)

@Crowley: Der Profiler scheint aktiviert zu sein (tick ist gesetzt). Kann es sein, dass es Probleme mit Cosmos gibt?


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

wastED schrieb:


> @Crowley: Der Profiler scheint aktiviert zu sein (tick ist gesetzt). Kann es sein, dass es Probleme mit Cosmos gibt?


Eigentlich nicht.

Ist "Veraltete AddOns laden" aktiviert.


----------



## wastED (28. August 2006)

Danke Crowley, das war's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thurraz (28. August 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> @Thurraz: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe die entsprechenden Tabellen aktualisiert, so das dein Arkanitdrachling nach dem nächsten Update in den Rezepten und auch im BLASCrafter auftauchen sollte.




so schön es auch klingt... leider ist dem nicht so :/

eben wurd mein char geupdatet... 
in der blascprofiler.lua im savedvariables verz. is der Arkanitdrachling drin gelistet unter den rezepten..
wieder problemloses uploaden.. (kein error) ... kein update.. (also er wird nicht in der rezept-inge liste von mir angezeigt...)
was jedoch geupdatet wurde ist der flammenreflektor.. (den plan bekam ich heute)
(also das rezept taucht auf in meiner ingeplan-liste im charprofil, aber der arkanitdrachling wieder nicht)

irgendwie ist das schon "sehr" komisch :/


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

Thurraz schrieb:


> irgendwie ist das schon "sehr" komisch :/


In der Tat. so recht kann ich mir das im Moment auch nicht erklären, aber ich schau mir das morgen nochmal an.


----------



## sk00zy (28. August 2006)

Mein PRoblem hat sich behoben.

Trotzdem danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElCidVivar (28. August 2006)

Hallo habe auch Probleme beim Charakterupdate. Es wird immer noch der alte anezeigt.
Update war heute morgen so gegen 1Uhr.
Veraltet UI's laden ist an!

Zirkel des Cenarius
ElCidVivar


----------



## Djehuty (28. August 2006)

ElCidVivar schrieb:


> Hallo habe auch Probleme beim Charakterupdate. Es wird immer noch der alte anezeigt.
> Update war heute morgen so gegen 1Uhr.
> Veraltet UI's laden ist an!
> 
> ...





jeep alle versuche den char upzudaten schlagen fehl 

gibt es keine möglichkeit mehr für manueles update 
das hat wenigstens immer geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelight (28. August 2006)

Hallo,

und zwar funktioniert das bei mir immernoch nicht.
Ich habe das problem jetzt schon 4 tage.
Ich bekomme einfach meinen Char nicht auf die Page.

Es passiert wirklich gar nichts.

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen was ich eventuelle alles versuchen könnte das ich denn wenigstens mal hier rein bekomme, muss auch nicht aktuelle sein, blos das er wenigstens mal hier auf der Page steht.

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

Mein Char:

Pelight
lvl39
Jäger


----------



## Gast (28. August 2006)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Updaten der Charakterprofile dauert ca. 10 Minuten.
> 
> Ich hab eben nachgeschaut. Das Update war heute um 20:02.
> Überprüfe mal bitte deine BLASC Einstellungen unter dem Menüpunkt "Anzeigeoptionen" ob da das Häkchen bei "Ausrüstungen und Fertigkeiten" gesetzt wurde.




Danke Zam das hatte ich nicht angeklickt mal schaun obs jetzt geht^^


----------



## Eowen (29. August 2006)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, das von meinen Chars außer dem Namen nichts weiter angezeigt wird.

Veraltete Addon`s laden  ist aktiviert und zusätzlich habe ich gestern nochmal den Blasc.Profiler neu installiert. Auch der Blasc.Crafter befindet sich im Addon Verzeichniss.
Mittlerweile wird Blasc gleich mit Windows geladen. Das Spiel startet auch untzer Verwendung von Blasc und nach beenden werden die Daten des Accountes mit dem ich gerade im Spiel war aktualisiert.
Aber egal ob über diese Aktualisierung oder über den manuellen Weg, meine Daten ändern sich nie. Trotz Meldung das erfolgreich aktualisiert wurde.

Ich habe immer jeweils mehrere Stunden gewartet ob sich die Anzeige auf eurer Website ändert und dann einen erneuten Versuch unternommen. So auch heute früh 2 Uhr. Gegen 9 Uhr hat sich aber an den Problem überhaupt nichts geändert.

Meine Chars die nicht aktualisiert werden, sind Eowen, Penélope und Talandar auf dem Realm Forscherliga.


----------



## Pelight (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

was meint ihr denn alle mit "Veraltete Addon`s laden ist aktiviert"???

Wo kann ich denn das genau einstellen und kann es vllt. an dem liegen das ich meinen char hier nicht drauf bekomme.
Solangsam hab ich echt keine Lust mehr.
Man bekommt keine antworten hier und getan wird auch nix.

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (29. August 2006)

Hallo Pelight,



Pelight schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn alle mit "Veraltete Addon`s laden ist aktiviert"???
> Wo kann ich denn das genau einstellen und kann es vllt. an dem liegen das ich meinen char hier nicht drauf bekomme.



Du startest Word of Warcraft, in der Charakterübersicht findest du den Button "AddOns" dort kannst du sehen welche AddOns installiert sind und welche davon aktiv sind. Auch siehst du welche AddOns veraltet sind. Falls BLASC als veraltet gekennzeichnet ist, dann kannst du den Haken "veraltete AddOns aktivieren" setzen und der Profiler sollte wieder funktionieren. Wenn das nix bringt, so schicke mir dich bitte eine PM mit dem Inhalt der debug.txt die im BLASC Verzeichnis liegt oder sprich mich in unserem IRC Channel kurz an. Dann lösen wir das Problem schon.




Pelight schrieb:


> Solangsam hab ich echt keine Lust mehr.
> Man bekommt keine antworten hier und getan wird auch nix.



Sei dir sicher das hier was getan wird, aber manche sachen sind nicht so einfach und auch wenn wir nicht immer dazukommen instant zu antworten sind auch wir daran interessiert die Fehler schnellstmöglich zu beheben.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Addams (29. August 2006)

Pelight schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was meint ihr denn alle mit "Veraltete Addon`s laden ist aktiviert"???
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Dich in WoW einloggst, erscheint die Startseite mit all Deinen Charakteren auf der rechten Seite. Links unten im Bildschirm siehst Du eine Schaltfläche "Addons", auf die Du klicken musst. Nun werden alle Addons angezeigt, die Du installiert hast. Wenn diese veraltet sind, sprich, vor dem letzten WoW-Patch installiert wurden, dann werden diese zwar mit Häkchen angezeigt, aber wenn die Schrift rot ist, sind sie trotzdem inaktiv. Du musst dann im selben Fenster auf "Veraltete Addons aktivieren" (oder so ähnlich, hab das Fenster gerade nicht vor mir) klicken, dann wird die Schrift grün, und die Addons sind aktiv. Wenn Du jetzt WoW startest, kann es trotzdem sein, dass das ein oder andere Addon nicht funktioniert, da dessen Version nicht mehr mit dem neuesten WoW-Patch kompatibel ist. Dieses Addon musst Du dann neu herunterladen, bzw. die neueste Version davon.

Hoffe, etwas geholfen zu haben!

Gruß
Addams


----------



## Eowen (29. August 2006)

> Überprüfe mal bitte deine BLASC Einstellungen unter dem Menüpunkt "Anzeigeoptionen" ob da das Häkchen bei "Ausrüstungen und Fertigkeiten" gesetzt wurde.



Ja, da muß mich entschuldigen, das habe ich erst jetzt gelesen und war bei mir nach der Neuinstalltion gestern auch nicht aktiviert. Vielleicht sollte man den Installer aber so bearbeiten das es installiert ist um keine Mißverständnisse wie bei mir aufkommen zu lassen. 
Ich werde gleich noch mal aktualisieren und mal sehen ob es dann geht.


----------



## Addams (29. August 2006)

Eowen schrieb:


> Ja, da muß mich entschuldigen, das habe ich erst jetzt gelesen und war bei mir nach der Neuinstalltion gestern auch nicht aktiviert. Vielleicht sollte man den Installer aber so bearbeiten das es installiert ist um keine Mißverständnisse wie bei mir aufkommen zu lassen.
> Ich werde gleich noch mal aktualisieren und mal sehen ob es dann geht.



Nee, ich finde es schon gut, dass "per default", also standardmäßig erst mal die meisten möglichen Anzeigeoptionen deaktiviert sind. Käme mir schon etwas blöd vor, wenn ich zum Beispiel zig Tausend Gold zur Verfügung habe, ahnungslos Blasc installiere, und plötzlich jeder sieht, wie reich ich bin, weil ich nicht wusste, dass ich das Häkchen hätte entfernen müssen. Ist dann wie im richtigen Leben, dass dann womöglich jeder angekrochen kommt, und fragt, ob Du ihm nicht mal was leihen kannst. Genauso eben bei den Rezepten ("Kannst Du mir bitte dies und das herstellen?"). Dann will ich doch lieber selbst entscheiden, was ich von mir preisgebe, und was nicht.

Gruß
Addams

P.S.: ich zeige übrigens ALLES von mir an, denn ich bin a) nicht reich, und b) wenn jemand was von mir hergestellt haben will, kann er mich natürlich gerne ingame anwhispern!


----------



## Eiradin (29. August 2006)

hm... bei mir funktioniert das manuelle update seit der neugestalteten seite auch nicht mehr. das file BLASCProfiler.lua wird schön upgedated (aktuellstes datum und korrekte daten z.b. eiradin hat lvl50, sprich: ja, das add-on ist eingeschaltet und sammelt die aktuellen daten), doch nach endlosem warten bricht das update ohne fehlermeldung ab und nichts wurde geändert... habe immer hier immer noch lvl48.


----------



## Gast (30. August 2006)

Swe Upload funkt zwar bei mir, nur ändert sich bei den Charakteren nichts.
Es steht "letzte Aktualisierung: 2006-08-30 06:47:43 Uhr" aber es ändern sich keine Daten.
Weder durch den automatischen noch durch den manuellen Upload.
Also seit der neuen Seite ist Blasc für mich unbrauchbar und wenn sich nicht bald was ändert muss ich mir leider wieder mal ein anderes AddOn suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eisengrind (31. August 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

moin, 
habe zwar blasc-client drauf (wird mir bei den addons als "neu" angezeigt)
blasc-crafter dagegen als veraltetes addon.......
und das BL symbol in der leiste unten oder als desktop-verkn. ist nur zum spaß drauf...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heißt: man kann nichts damit anfangen...-ich kann nicht in die blasc-startseite,etc etc pp...
ganz egal ob ich mit links o. rechts (maus) draufdrücke....-es passiert nix..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurraz (14. September 2006)

ist zwar schon ein weilchen her...
es gibt immernoch das leidige Problem mit dem Blascrafter / Anzeigen des Arkanitdrachlings bei mir im Profil, bei den Rezepten... 
ich kann ihn nachwievor...
er wird leider nachwievor nicht angezeigt... 
und im blascrafter im spiel steht nachwievor : Arkanitgroßdrachling ....

*seufzt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hat sich da was getan irgendwie ?

ps. nein es gibt keinerlei probleme beim uploaden


----------



## Haldamuz (15. September 2006)

wastED schrieb:


> Habe seit dem Site-Update das gleiche Problem: char wird nicht aktualisiert mit der Meldung, er habe sich seit dem letzten logon nicht geändert.



Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch! hab dann mal Blasc komplett deinstalliert und alle von Blasc erzeugte dateien entfernt! Nach der Neu installation sagt er mir dann das keine Char-Daten verfügbar wären! wenn ich jetzt in den SavedVariables Ordner gehe steht da gar nix von blasc! Ich war der meinung das da 2 Dateien drin waren bzw sein sollten! Veraltete Addons hab ich aktiv und das häkchen beim BlascProfiler sitzt auch! Hat jemand nen rat für mich???

Gruß 

Haldamuz
Nozdormu


----------



## Rascal (15. September 2006)

Hallo

Warst du schon in der BLASC-Config, und hast dort deine Sachen eingestellt? Überprüfe dabei auch, ob du den Pfad zur WoW.exe korrekt angegeben hast.


----------



## Haldamuz (15. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Warst du schon in der BLASC-Config, und hast dort deine Sachen eingestellt? Überprüfe dabei auch, ob du den Pfad zur WoW.exe korrekt angegeben hast.



Das stimmte alles! Hab eben aber noch mal alles neu gemacht und nochmals die aktuelle Version von der Seite benutz und installiert! Und siehe da es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Keine Ahnung wo der fehler lag! Hab nämlich alles so eingestellt wie vorher! Naja is ja jetzt auch nid so wichtig, es geht ja wieder! Aber vielen vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben!

Gruß Haldamuz


----------

